# The PAC-12!!



## Jetjockey (Jan 5, 2015)

Is the best football conference in the land!

http://www.al.com/sports/index.ssf/2015/01/sec_dominance_could_be_over_wi.html


----------



## elfiii (Jan 5, 2015)

> BIRMINGHAM, Alabama - With the beginning of the College Football Playoff era, it could officially be the end of SEC dominance in college football.



It's over! We're doomed!


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 5, 2015)

elfiii said:


> It's over! We're doomed!



Just remember.  I called it!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 5, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> Just remember.  I called it!



You sure did... In 5 or more years you can dig this thread back up and prove you were right when the PAC12 makes it back to the National Title game..  You do know the sun does shine on a dog's rearend every now and then..


----------



## bullgator (Jan 5, 2015)

Yep, you called it,.....for about 5 years in a row now.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 5, 2015)

I did.  

If you remember, I said as soon as there is an actual playoff, and you don't win by popularity contest, we will see who the best team really is!  Just imagine.  If the BCS were still being used, we would see the SEC win another illegitimate title!


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 5, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> I did.
> 
> If you remember, I said as soon as there is an actual playoff, and you don't win by popularity contest, we will see who the best team really is!  Just imagine.  If the BCS were still being used, we would see the SEC win another illegitimate title!



Yep, only the SEC wins illegitimate titles.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 5, 2015)

alaustin1865 said:


> Yep, only the SEC wins illegitimate titles.



Was there any other type during the BCS?  This one isnt much better, we will never know if TCU is better than next Tuesday's winner.  But it's a heck of a lot more legitimate than the BCS ever was.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2015)

So if 10 years from now if the SEC has won say...... 7-8 titles will you admit they are better or just pull an ODR and make excuses? ?


----------



## riprap (Jan 5, 2015)

John Cooper said:


> So if 10 years from now if the SEC has won say...... 7-8 titles will you admit they are better or just pull an ODR and make excuses? ?



The referees have determined the wins over the pac-12.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 5, 2015)

John Cooper said:


> So if 10 years from now if the SEC has won say...... 7-8 titles will you admit they are better or just pull an ODR and make excuses? ?



Absolutely I'll admit it.  It's not going to happen though.  The BCS was a glamour contest, that's it.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 5, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> Was there any other type during the BCS?  This one isnt much better, we will never know if TCU is better than next Tuesday's winner.  But it's a heck of a lot more legitimate than the BCS ever was.



Like I said to you before . . . before the BCS, teams were predestined to certain bowl games and then the AP picked who they thought was the best.  Which system do you think was better?   

They now have a 4 team playoff which I imagine will ultimately go to an 8 team playoff.  If anybody should understand "progressiveness," it should be you.  

I know elfiii will be along shortly to tell me differently.  

To say, the SEC is the only team that won illegitimate BCS Championships is incorrect.  Especially with how you have phrased your statement.  If you would have concluded your statement with. . . . the SEC would have won another illegitimate title like all other BCS champions . . . then you might have had something.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 5, 2015)

riprap said:


> The referees have determined the wins over the pac-12.



Which wins?  Ohio States win over WA?  Have about LSU's win over USC, twice?  How about the wins over Stanford, and the other wins over Oregon?  

Oh Ya!!  Those games never happened because the BCS was was a JOKE!  How about the wins over Utah?  Michigan State, etc?  Now those games will happen!  Heck, they happened this year and look what happened?  Neither of the two teams that would have been in the BCS NC game made it to the NC.  Why?  Because those games actually DID get played this year!


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 5, 2015)

alaustin1865 said:


> Like I said to you before . . . before the BCS, teams were predestined to certain bowl games and then the AP picked who they thought was the best.  Which system do you think was better?
> 
> They now have a 4 team playoff which I imagine will ultimately go to an 8 team playoff.  If anybody should understand "progressiveness," it should be you.
> 
> ...



Every BCS Championship game was illigitimate!  At least before the BCS, the NC was crowned AFTER the bowls were played.  Rarely was there more than 1 undefeated team after the bowl games before the BCS.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 5, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> > Every BCS Championship game was illigitimate!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elfiii (Jan 5, 2015)

alaustin1865 said:


> I know elfiii will be along shortly to tell me differently.



Nope. I'm just hoping he will be around here 8-10 years later when the SEC has won 7 NC's in the new playoff system.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 5, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Nope. I'm just hoping he will be around here 8-10 years later when the SEC has won 7 NC's in the new playoff system.



It'll still be "SEC Bias"... 

Stupid Playoff system..


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 5, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Nope. I'm just hoping he will be around here 8-10 years later when the SEC has won 7 NC's in the new playoff system.





Browning Slayer said:


> It'll still be "SEC Bias"...
> 
> Stupid Playoff system..



Na..  You guys will be clamoring for the old system.  Didn't you see this coming?


----------



## ribber (Jan 5, 2015)

The SEC bias/glamour has only been around 6-8 years. I remember the SEC got no love until the mid 2000's. Before then, you never heard anyone on ESPN say that the SEC was the toughest conference in football, even though it was and still is.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 5, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Nope. I'm just hoping he will be around here 8-10 years later when the SEC has won 7 NC's in the new playoff system.



Me too.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 6, 2015)

ribber said:


> The SEC bias/glamour has only been around 6-8 years. I remember the SEC got no love until the mid 2000's. Before then, you never heard anyone on ESPN say that the SEC was the toughest conference in football, even though it was and still is.



SEC  dominance came about with the BCS.  The SEC was never dominate, but the perception was that they were.  Like I've said a thousand times now, if this were a BCS year, Alabama would be playing FSU in the NC game, and they would have won.  Everyone would have perceived the SEC to still be the best, but now that perception is gone.  I said it a million times.  As soon as there was a playoff SEC dominance would magically go away.  Do you really think the SEC would have beat USC all those years USC was left out of the NC game?  USC was much more dominate than Bama currently is.  Sure, Bama won more NC's, but their bowl record stinks.  USC lost 1 bowl game during the entire Pete Carrol era!  Had they been allowed to play in more BCS NC's, they would have won a lot more NC's.  The BCS kept that from happening.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Jan 6, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> Every BCS Championship game was illigitimate!  *At least before the BCS, the NC was crowned AFTER the bowls were played. * Rarely was there more than 1 undefeated team after the bowl games before the BCS.



Just a short addendum:

This is only true of recent history. Back before 1968, the AP champion was crowned before the bowls. The Coaches Poll did this until 1973. That's how you have teams like 1960 Minnesota and Alabama in 1964 claim a National Championship despite losing their bowl game.

I'm not agreeing or disagreeing with your main point, just making a slight correction.

Carry on.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 6, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> SEC  dominance came about with the BCS.  The SEC was never dominate, but the perception was that they were.  Like I've said a thousand times now, if this were a BCS year, Alabama would be playing FSU in the NC game, and they would have won.  Everyone would have perceived the SEC to still be the best, but now that perception is gone.  I said it a million times.  As soon as there was a playoff SEC dominance would magically go away.  Do you really think the SEC would have beat USC all those years USC was left out of the NC game?  USC was much more dominate than Bama currently is.  Sure, Bama won more NC's, but their bowl record stinks.  USC lost 1 bowl game during the entire Pete Carrol era!  Had they been allowed to play in more BCS NC's, they would have won a lot more NC's.  The BCS kept that from happening.



Yeah, but even if they did win, it would have just been vacated anyway.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 6, 2015)

alaustin1865 said:


> Yeah, but even if they did win, it would have just been vacated anyway.



I agree.  if you ain't cheating, you ain't winning!  ;-)


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 6, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> I agree.  if you ain't cheating, you ain't winning!  ;-)



Bama is better at that too.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 6, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> Just remember.  I called it!



Yep, there's this old adage about a blind hog finding an acorn... 

We'll see what the new season brings... 

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 6, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> SEC  dominance came about with the BCS.  The SEC was never dominate, but the perception was that they were.  Like I've said a thousand times now, if this were a BCS year, Alabama would be playing FSU in the NC game, and they would have won.  Everyone would have perceived the SEC to still be the best, but now that perception is gone.  I said it a million times.  As soon as there was a playoff SEC dominance would magically go away.  Do you really think the SEC would have beat USC all those years USC was left out of the NC game?  USC was much more dominate than Bama currently is.  Sure, Bama won more NC's, but their bowl record stinks.  USC lost 1 bowl game during the entire Pete Carrol era!  Had they been allowed to play in more BCS NC's, they would have won a lot more NC's.  The BCS kept that from happening.



I usually stay out of this kinda garbage but your OPINION is flawed. You seem to think this years Alabama was just as good as  09, 11 and 12 and clearly they was not. Anybody who watches SEC football could see that. Your using this years change to try to prove your opinion on the matter and its not working. I will agree with you had the old system been in place Alabama would have slid by but that does not apply to years past.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 6, 2015)

AccUbonD said:


> I usually stay out of this kinda garbage but your OPINION is flawed. You seem to think this years Alabama was just as good as  09, 11 and 12 and clearly they was not. Anybody who watches SEC football could see that. Your using this years change to try to prove your opinion on the matter and its not working. I will agree with you had the old system been in place Alabama would have slid by but that does not apply to years past.



Wow.... Look at ol Accubond taking a stance...


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 9, 2015)

AccUbonD said:


> I usually stay out of this kinda garbage but your OPINION is flawed. You seem to think this years Alabama was just as good as  09, 11 and 12 and clearly they was not. Anybody who watches SEC football could see that. Your using this years change to try to prove your opinion on the matter and its not working. I will agree with you had the old system been in place Alabama would have slid by but that does not apply to years past.



Until OSU beat em bamer faithfuls thought they where as good. They got a rude awakening


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 9, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Until OSU beat em bamer faithfuls thought they where as good. They got a rude awakening



The faithful knew that Bama wasn't as good.  Their flaw was in the fact they thought everyone outside the SEC was garbage.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 9, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Wow.... Look at ol Accubond taking a stance...


He's right.


mguthrie said:


> Until OSU beat em bamer faithfuls thought they where as good. They got a rude awakening


Nope. I said it would be a slugfest. We got outcoached and outplayed. OSU will probably be pre-season top 3 next year and rightfully so. They are a young team.


Rebel Yell said:


> The faithful knew that Bama wasn't as good.  Their flaw was in the fact they thought everyone outside the SEC was garbage.


I know i was  at the stupid number of really long passes on 3rd down conversions we gave up all year.
To be a true contender you have to have both a solid offense and defense. We didn't. Our secondary and LB corps were mediocre at best but some clutch plays and breaks bailed us out. 
 I never said other conferences were garbage, but i was stunned at the SEC West performance this year.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I know i was  at the stupid number of really long passes on 3rd down conversions we gave up all year.
> To be a true contender you have to have both a solid offense and defense. We didn't. Our secondary and LB corps were mediocre at best but some clutch plays and breaks bailed us out.
> I never said other conferences were garbage, but i was stunned at the SEC West performance this year.



Bama was good this year. In fact they were very good. They just weren't quite good enough.

As for the rest of the West I expected more out of LSU but thought the Mississippis were over hyped.


----------



## Cranium (Jan 9, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Bama was good this year. In fact they were very good. They just weren't quite good enough.
> 
> As for the rest of the West I expected more out of LSU but thought the Mississippis were over hyped.



Sure is AMAZING how all you SEC huggers couldn't admit during the year that you were ALL over rated but now that you've had to eat crow for the past 2 weeks, you ALL knew it all along!!!  

And we wonder how Jonestown incidents can occur!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2015)

Cranium said:


> Sure is AMAZING how all you SEC huggers couldn't admit during the year that you were ALL over rated but now that you've had to eat crow for the past 2 weeks, you ALL knew it all along!!!
> 
> And we wonder how Jonestown incidents can occur!!!!



Study the links carefully and see if you can identify the trend. It will only require simple arithmetic.

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1641528-where-does-nfl-talent-come-from

http://www.deseretnews.com/article/...ence-produces-the-most-NFL-talent.html?pg=all

http://wallstcheatsheet.com/sports/...d-the-most-active-nfl-players.html/?a=viewall

http://www.sportingcharts.com/nfl/stats/number-of-nfl-players-by-college/2014/

http://www.footballperspective.com/which-college-conferences-dominate-the-nfl-draft/


----------



## Cranium (Jan 9, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Study the links carefully and see if you can identify the trend. It will only require simple arithmetic.
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1641528-where-does-nfl-talent-come-from
> 
> ...



When did the ESPN & BCS ratings start using the number of NFL players by colleges ratings??  That was never the subject..the subject was the SEC TEAMS being over rated when FIVE were in the top 10 simultaneously!!  But you keep digging that hole deeper & deeper...

**sidenote** We all know that UGA ranks among the leaders in NFL players...hmmmm...1980 as I recall?? yes as a matter of fact...34 years ago they actually won something & yet they put a TON of players in the NFL..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 9, 2015)

Cranium said:


> When did the ESPN & BCS ratings start using the number of NFL players by colleges ratings??  That was never the subject..the subject was the SEC TEAMS being over rated when FIVE were in the top 10 simultaneously!!  But you keep digging that hole deeper & deeper...
> 
> **sidenote** We all know that UGA ranks among the leaders in NFL players...hmmmm...1980 as I recall?? yes as a matter of fact...34 years ago they actually won something & yet they put a TON of players in the NFL..



Funny how a WVU fan can bring up 1980... When was WVU's last? 

How did your bowl game turn out against the SEC West team you played?


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2015)

Cranium said:


> When did the ESPN & BCS ratings start using the number of NFL players by colleges ratings??  That was never the subject..the subject was the SEC TEAMS being over rated when FIVE were in the top 10 simultaneously!!  But you keep digging that hole deeper & deeper...
> 
> **sidenote** We all know that UGA ranks among the leaders in NFL players...hmmmm...1980 as I recall?? yes as a matter of fact...34 years ago they actually won something & yet they put a TON of players in the NFL..



One down season a trend does not make.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 9, 2015)

elfiii said:


> One down season a trend does not make.



Wait for it.... Wait for it.....

SEC BIAS....


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Wait for it.... Wait for it.....
> 
> SEC BIAS....



I didn't know he was a WVU fan. That explains a lot.

Apparently he missed the trend too.


----------



## Cranium (Jan 9, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Funny how a WVU fan can bring up 1980... When was WVU's last?
> 
> How did your bowl game turn out against the SEC West team you played?





Browning Slayer said:


> Wait for it.... Wait for it.....
> 
> SEC BIAS....



WVU fans are smart enough to not drink the Kool-aid & admit when their team isn't a contender..something the SEC fans still haven't learned!!!  Even though we gave them a lesson in 2006 when WVU took down the mighty SEC champs..

Like I have repeatedly stated & will keep stating...WHERE were all these "we had a down year" & "we knew we aren't that good as years past" comments DURING the season when folks were pointing out your weaknesses to you?  All that is expected DURING the season is standing up & admitting that your teams are over rated instead of trash talking how great they are until it is proven they aren't & then pulling out the "I knew we weren't that good" card.


----------



## Cranium (Jan 9, 2015)

Like I said...Do we still wonder how Jonestown incidents could happen?


----------



## Cranium (Jan 9, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Funny how a WVU fan can bring up 1980... When was WVU's last?
> 
> How did your bowl game turn out against the SEC West team you played?



Actually that bowl game turned out just as I/we expected when 3 days before the bowl game our starting QB announced he was quitting football due to his 5th concussion.
Before that disclosure, we were odds on favorites to destroy A&M with our passing attack...


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2015)

Cranium said:


> Before that disclosure, we were odds on favorites to destroy A&M with our passing attack...



I'll bet the dog ate your homework too.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 10, 2015)

Cranium said:


> WVU fans are smart enough to not drink the Kool-aid & admit when their team isn't a contender..something the SEC fans still haven't learned!!!  Even though we gave them a lesson in 2006 when WVU took down the mighty SEC champs..
> 
> Like I have repeatedly stated & will keep stating...WHERE were all these "we had a down year" & "we knew we aren't that good as years past" comments DURING the season when folks were pointing out your weaknesses to you?  All that is expected DURING the season is standing up & admitting that your teams are over rated instead of trash talking how great they are until it is proven they aren't & then pulling out the "I knew we weren't that good" card.



Pointing out our weaknesses?? I guess you didn't spend too much time in year before the season started. Bama fans along with UGA fans didn't know what to expect. We both lost experienced QB's. We were starting guys with no playing time. We had brand new coordinators on offense and defense and had NO clue how that was going to work out. No to mention the talent we lost to the NFL and guys that were booted from the team.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 10, 2015)

Cranium said:


> Actually that bowl game turned out just as I/we expected when 3 days before the bowl game our starting QB announced he was quitting football due to his 5th concussion.
> Before that disclosure, we were odds on favorites to destroy A&M with our passing attack...



BooHoo... The only team to lose a starter during the season..

Do you also realize how many SEC teams started their season with a new QB? LSU, USC, UGA, Bama, Missouri, A&M and those are just off the top of my head..

Did I mention we lost our starting QB in the 1st half of our bowl game... Didn't stop UGA from winning...

And for the record, I did pick WVU... I have very deep ties to WVU and have been known to wear some WVU gear from time to time.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 12, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> And for the record, I did pick WVU... I have very deep ties to WVU and have been known to wear some WVU gear from time to time.



Go wash your mouth out with soap.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 12, 2015)

Go Bucks!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2016)

wheres all that pac 12 smack mouth now?


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2016)

Jetjockey said:


> SEC  dominance came about with the BCS.  The SEC was never dominate, but the perception was that they were.  Like I've said a thousand times now, if this were a BCS year, Alabama would be playing FSU in the NC game, and they would have won.  Everyone would have perceived the SEC to still be the best, but now that perception is gone.  I said it a million times.  As soon as there was a playoff SEC dominance would magically go away.  Do you really think the SEC would have beat USC all those years USC was left out of the NC game?  USC was much more dominate than Bama currently is.  Sure, Bama won more NC's, but their bowl record stinks.  USC lost 1 bowl game during the entire Pete Carrol era!  Had they been allowed to play in more BCS NC's, they would have won a lot more NC's.  The BCS kept that from happening.



whats your excuse now for the butt whipping your team got just now?


----------



## Throwback (Dec 29, 2017)

This year not so much either


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 30, 2017)

What happened to ole Jockey? I miss his misguided rants on the BIG as well as the SEC.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 30, 2017)

Throwback said:


> This year not so much either



It’s almost unfair to them to include them in the FBS. They would be more competitive in the FCS.


----------

